# window.open -eigenes fenster + vordergrund



## Nofear (21. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Leute!

Es geht um die berühmte onclick=window.open FUnktion
Vorweg: Ich habe sie Suchfunktion benutzt, leider ohne Erfolg!

Habe mir eine Bildergalerie eingerichtet udn benutze folgendes:

<a href="#" onclick=window.open("http://www.web.de/big.html","NeuesFenster","height=408,width=500,scrollbars=no,toolbar=no,directories=no,status=no,resize=yes,menubar=no")><img src="irgendeinbild.gif" width="87" height="94" border="0">

Funzt soweit ok 

Nur bei Klick auf ein weiteres Bild, öffnet sich dieses im selben Fenster und im Hintergrund, leider.

Was ich will:

Bei Klick auf ein weiteres Bild soll sich dieses in den angegebenen Proportionen öffnen und zwar im Vordergrund, nicht im Hintergrund.

Habt ihr da ne Idee?
Geht das auch ohne JS?

Danke im voraus  Ist wirklich dringend. Ich probiere schon paar Stunden...


----------



## Adam Wille (21. Dezember 2002)

Hoi,

bei einem EventHandler wird i.d.R. ein String verlangt, der die JavaScript-Anweisungen beinhaltet, du aber arbeitest ohne String, da keinerlei Hochstriche (" bzw. ') erkenntlich sind.

Richtig sollte dein Code wie folgt ausschauen:

```
<a href="http://www.web.de/big.html" onClick="window.open(this.href,'NeuesFenster','height=408,width=500,scrollbars=no,toolbar=no,directories=no,status=no,resize=yes,menubar=no'); return false;">
<img src="irgendeinbild.gif" width="87" height="94" border="0">
</a>
```
Oder ist es nicht das, was du bezwecken wolltest?

Ohne JavaScript ist das btw. nicht möglich...

hth,
Geist


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (21. Dezember 2002)

Du musst für jedes Fenster einen neuen Namen übergeben.

Zum Fokussieren des neuen Fensters nimmst du das:
NeuesFenster.focus()


----------



## Nofear (22. Dezember 2002)

Danke euch beiden für eure Mühe!

Es hat leider nicht wie gewünscht geklappt!
Ich habe mich dann für einen JS entschieden, und zwar diesen hier:


```
<script> 
function popup(url, title, width, height) { 
win = open("", "", "width="+width+", height="+height); 
win.document.write("\<html>\<head>\<title>"+title+"\<\/title>\<\/head>\<body style=\"margin:0 0 0 0;\">\<img src=\""+url+"\" width=\""+width+"px\" height=\""+height+"px\">\<\/body>\<\/html>"); 
} 
</script> 

und dann die Bilder einbinden mit: 

<a href="Javascript:popup('Url vom Bild.jpg', 'Beschreibung', 500, 350)">
```

Funzt 1A, trotzdem danke euch beiden!


----------



## Adam Wille (22. Dezember 2002)

Was auch immer nicht geklappt haben soll - wir hätten das gerne klären können, wenn du uns genau geschildert hättest, was du überhaupt willst, bzw. worin wirklich dein Problem besteht.

Aber zum jetzigen Script:

Seit wann greift eine _window.open()_-Methode *ohne* Angabe eines Fensternamens?
Schonmal in diversen Browsern getestet?

Geist


----------



## Nofear (23. Dezember 2002)

Hmmm,

klar hätte man darüber reden können.
Ob ich es verstanden hätte, wäre eine andere Sache....

Meine Kenntnisse über Html sind sehr begrenzt, deshalb....

Zum JS:

Der Titel des Fensternamens wird durch 'Beschreibung' angegeben.
Funzt im I.E.

Danke, dass du mich daran erinnert hast. Werde gleich mal Netscape auf die Platte schmeißen und mal testen...

Vielen Dank für dein Verständnis und die damit verbundene Mühe!
Big thxx


----------

